# sensor problems anything to do with additives???



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

curious if there is any relation to sensor issues and fuel additive use

so state your issues if any and additive use if any


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no issues, no additives


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep. No issues and use additives (the Amsoil ones though).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Great idea for a thread Boraz!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Great idea for a thread Boraz!


im not a chevy mechanic, nor a diesel mechanic

but i fix our trucks at work (im a foreman, we're short on mechanics) so i have def/dpf experience, still unsure how much of that translates to this car

but surprised at all these O2 sensors going on these cars, especially ive never replaced an O2 sensor on our fleet, wasnt even aware there are O2 sensors on diesels and remember all the additive use by people on here and wondered.

?


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Got issues, no additives.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

great poll. Thanks.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

The only sensor I had go bad was the O2 sensor 1500 miles ago. No other issues. I use Diesel Kleen, 4oz at every fill up.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't use additives, no issues yet at 8k, if the forum rulers don't believe in oil additives, wouldn't the same rule apply for fuel additives?


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> im not a chevy mechanic, nor a diesel mechanic
> 
> but i fix our trucks at work (im a foreman, we're short on mechanics) so i have def/dpf experience, still unsure how much of that translates to this car
> 
> ...


i beilieve heavy duty trucks dont have to meet such stringent emmisissions.. So all the big trucks i have been around do not have oxygen sensors either.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry is this thread only regarding diesels? I voted but then noticed all were talking about diesels. Oops.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm willing to bet the sensor issue has nothing to do with additives. Until someone confirms/contradicts it, I'd say the problem is rooted in supplier QC.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

No issues, and use additives here. Only at 1800 miles though. Only thing I use is the Power Service in the fuel to add lubricity for the HPFP. Just switched to the white bottle for the anti-gelling agent cause I don't think I will burn this tank off before it starts getting really cold so didn't want to be caught off guard with the silver bottle stuff in the tank. So far so good though.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ehousel said:


> i beilieve heavy duty trucks dont have to meet such stringent emmisissions.. So all the big trucks i have been around do not have oxygen sensors either.


makes sense


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting, used PS white bottle in winter only and having sensors issue. However the total volume of additives compared to the volume of the full tank of diesel represents only 0.2%. Now If you calculate the total volume of diesel that I put in since the beginning compared to total volume of additives it represents less than 0.07%. Can't believe it has something to do with the sensors. Another interesting poll could be ...average daily miles driven vs sensors issues. ..maybe condensation in the emissions system is one of the possibilities. Good poll.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My answer is a bit different than most since I only had my first issue at 61K miles and I am the only one that I recall having the exhaust gas temperature sensor issue. Maybe there was one other person. I never used additives.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Early issue (sensor replaced) no additives, no issues for last 15K miles. Try and use Shell V power fuel only now, no small dealers anymore for me.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

warloc said:


> Early issue (sensor replaced) no additives, no issues for last 15K miles. Try and use Shell V power fuel only now, no small dealers anymore for me.


Yep, me too. I'm exclusively on Shell V Power diesel - with no need for additives and no issues at 21,000 miles.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tomko said:


> Yep, me too. I'm exclusively on Shell V Power diesel - with no need for additives and no issues at 21,000 miles.


Look under your username


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I tried an off brand gas station one time and lost about 10 mpg on that tank for my regular commute. No sensor issues. Always use marathon/speedway diesel no adds


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

bosch makes the o2 sensors for the diesel engines that GM puts in their vehicles. For whatever reason they are having trouble with them. Don't ask how I know I just do. Diesel engines gave really only ever had NOX sensors in them and haven't had a need for o2 sensors. Now with DPF and DEF there is a new need for them to regulate fuel economy and engine functions.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Just rolled past 27k, bought her new in April, use Stanadyne roughly every 3rd tank (so once a month-ish?). Have been using "Peak Blue Def" as needed. Have not had an issue. Im leaning more on cheap sensors.


----------

